# Jui Jitzu



## Clint Strickland (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey all,

                   I signed up yesterday so... Hello guys.
          Can someone pleas tell me the exercises for jui jitzu. I would realy appreciate you post to help me. Thank you.

                  Clint Strickland


----------



## Navarre (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi, Clint! Welcome to Martial Talk!

You should post in the Meet and Greet forum and give us an official hi. We'd all like to welcome new members.

Do you have any training in ju-jitsu? What are your goals for your training?

Most importantly, do you have any good schools in this art in your area?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to the site.

Not sure exactly what you mean by "exercises for jui jitzu" can you be a little more specific?  It might also help to mention which style of Jujitsu you are taking.


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 15, 2005)

Well i'm not sure of the particular style, and no theres no school where i live that teaches it. also the type is from somewhere in south america, i had originaly seen this type of jitzu on a video game and saw it later on, on a television show. thanks navarre for telling me where to start.


----------



## bignick (Dec 15, 2005)

Do a search on brazilian jiujitsu? or BJJ on this site and you should turn up quite a bit


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 15, 2005)

Brazillian?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome! Can you rephrase your question on jujutsu? You probably mean jiu-jitsu brasileiro, or Brazilian JKiu-Jitsu (BJJ). See the Grappling forum here.


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah thats the one thanks!!!


----------

